# KL Office Location



## southerntourist (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am new to the forum, hoping someone might be able to offer some advice.

My company is looking to open a regional office in KL as we look to expand in Asia. We are a high-end technology company and need an office/showroom, preferably in an area with similar high-tech companies. Are there any business parks, such as Dubai Internet City, that have good amenities and access to transport etc? 

Also, does anyone know if a Lebuan company might be a good idea, seeing as we would not be trading (this will be handled via our European HQ)? The office would be effectively just a sales office.

Really appreciate any feedback you might be able to give.

Best regards,

Dave


----------



## KL-ID (Dec 17, 2014)

*Hi Dave*

Hi Dave,

Cyberjaya is the Malaysia Silicon Valley, where many of the IT companies are based there. However, it's kind of outskirt, which is southern park, approximately 20 minutes from KL city centre. 

Also, there are many IT companies are nowadays move their operation back to city centre. there is not specific area to cater for this type of industry, as long as the buildings are certified as MSC (multimedia super corridor) status, then it will support the IT infrastructure for the majority of IT companies. KL Sentral is the main transportation hub, where there is well developed with many of the Grade A buildings. Or you can consider UOA Bangsar South too. 

By the way Dave, I'm Darius from MMoser Associates, an ID firm specalises in creation of Workplace Environment. Please do feel free to contact me should I can be of any assistance or should you need a recommendation on the property agents, I will be more than happy to assist you and your organization. 



Regards, 
Darius


----------



## sendomike (Oct 6, 2014)

Darius is right.. Cyberjaya is the Silicon Valley of Malaysia... if you are looking for the most concentrated amount of IT companies in one place, Cyberjaya would be it.

other than that, we have KLCC areas, KL Sentral or the upcoming Bangsar South areas.. 
in my opinion, a lot of companies are moving to the Horizon, Bangsar South (which is a row of office buildings).


----------

